# Best Wade Fishing Rod Length 6.6 6.9 or 7.0



## Hdfisher427 (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## TechTopwater (Jul 17, 2009)

voting only... Charlie's Custom 6.6


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

7


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

6.666757576777573000202... get out there and whoop it!


----------



## tmejia59 (Apr 5, 2010)

The longer the rod generally the longer the cast. When wade fishing, sometimes long casts are necessary. Especially if the fish tend to spook easily. I fish a lot in LLM where the water is gin-clear and the fish are very skittish, I use a 7'6" rod.

Hope this helps.

Tight Lines,
Tommy


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

There is no best length for wade fishing. It all depends on your preference and what your accostumed to I've thrown 7ft and 6'09" and like them both.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I use a 6 ft rod with a short handle. The short handle is a must while wading. A shorter rod is much easier to cast when wading because it wont whip the water and scare fish like a longer rod will. the shorter the rod the faster the hook set also. I use 10 pound test for added distance when wading. good luck


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I uses 7-footers and 8-footers on spin tackle. The 8s will reach way out there, even into the wind. No backlash, either.


----------



## JJGold1 (May 6, 2010)

Trouthappy said:


> I uses 7-footers and 8-footers on spin tackle. The 8s will reach way out there, even into the wind. No backlash, either.


Wow, you use an 8' rod wadefishing?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

Just use a AR H3 Ultra Max that is adjustable from 6'6" - 7'0"  There you have it.....problem solved. LOL  I sure do like mine


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2010)

Short or tall person ?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Like Lewis says, Cant we have all 3 ?*

I like to have 3 poles when Boat / wading . 2 when wading 6'6 ( Arties ) and a 6'9 ( Tops ) so I can alternate on the fly w/o retiing. and the 7 stays in the boat or comes out on windy wades and replaces the 6'6

The adjustable 400 dollar AR rod is a good idea, but you have to retie x2 a much ..lol


----------



## SONNYT0602 (Jul 20, 2009)

i like 8'6 med action longer cast better control in shallow water and better controll on the big fish shimano makes nice rods got them at Roys Bait and Tackle great selection


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

been carrying a 7-0 and a 6-9 FTU greens and like both. 

just got a Charlie's custom 6-10 that I have not waded with. I liked it out of the boat and think it will be great wading. slightly shorter butt measured per Chucks recommendation - plenty of leverage without getting in the way

BTW I started carrying 2 rods wading one with a top water; one with a soft plastic


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

I use the 6'5" ML troutmaster lite.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

6'5" ARS H3 Titanium Light.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

The 2 above mentioned rods from AR will do it all...as well as the H3 Ultra Max Adjustable.....no need to carry 2 rods while wadeing.IMO


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Plugs*

Might as well join ya in the Rod plugs..

Team Laguna n Team Billy Stix The best Rods on the planet......Period....

PS. If one reel messes up, least you have another while your out on that long wade.. Unless your reels dont ever mess up..LOL

Lets Feech !


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

6'6" AR H3 Titanium for every thing. 

x2 on only one rod while wading.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

How many poles should be another thread


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> 6'6" AR H3 Titanium for every thing.
> 
> x2 on only one rod while wading.


X3 on the one rod.


----------



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

i'm a fan of 8' or longer...really reaches out there!


----------

